# Prima Amigo Compatability/Use



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

I just recently purchased this and was wondering whats the best application..by hand or by d/a. Is it easier to work with one certain way? Can you tell in looks? Also, it says to apply a synthetic wax or sealant after, a normal carnauba wax like dodo should be fine right? Anyone experience bonding issues with a certain product?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've encountered no issues with Amigo. It's very simple to use, and even easier to remove!
I use both sealants and waxes over Amigo no worries. 

I apply with DA speed 3-4 with black LC pad, I find it performs better than by hand.


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

So it should be fine as a base for Zymol Glasur?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, absolutely fine.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I wouldn't hesitate to use it under anything selant/wax wise. Will look immense with Glasur.

Nano sealants are the only thing I would use with Amigo.


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

Good, I just bought the Amego, will get the Glasur in due course. Hopefully will look good on non met black!


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

gally said:


> I wouldn't hesitate to use it under anything selant/wax wise. Will look immense with Glasur.
> 
> N_ano sealants are the only thing I would use with Amigo_.


Did you mean to have a "not" in there Gally?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Lol allow me to go against the grain. I wouldn't use my z waxes over it. This comes up a lot and I have heard too many times that someone has had a bonding issue with lp, or cf etc etc. If using z waxes personally I stick to hd cleanse. Its easy to use and a top product. Likewise I have heard people have bonding issues with supernatural so I just avoid. But let me finish by saying that apart I totally agree with what's said. It is, imo, the best cleaner/glaze available today. I use as others by da, soft pad, at medium speeds and pressure working into the paint. However I leave as long as poss before buffing, then I top with another coat, by hand on a super soft applicator only this time not rubbing it in. Leave again before buffing. The finish is epic and I usually top with epic anyway as it to is amazing. Just a differing opinion


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Lol allow me to go against the grain. I wouldn't use my z waxes over it. This comes up a lot and I have heard too many times that someone has had a bonding issue with lp, or cf etc etc. If using z waxes personally I stick to hd cleanse. Its easy to use and a top product. Likewise I have heard people have bonding issues with supernatural so I just avoid. But let me finish by saying that apart I totally agree with what's said. It is, imo, the best cleaner/glaze available today. I use as others by da, soft pad, at medium speeds and pressure working into the paint. However I leave as long as poss before buffing, then I top with another coat, by hand on a super soft applicator only this time not rubbing it in. Leave again before buffing. The finish is epic and I usually top with epic anyway as it to is amazing. Just a differing opinion


Interesting. How would I know if I had bonding issues with a wax? What would it look like?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

You may see streaking, or spotting, it may smear when your trying to buff it. Or it may just not last as long as it should, durability wise. Or it may work perfectly, but I personally wouldn't take the chance given what some have said to me when I have asked the question in the past.


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

LitchfieldAndy said:


> Interesting. How would I know if I had bonding issues with a wax? What would it look like?


I knew a comparability issue when I layered colly 915 over black hole. Next wash it didn't bead at all. Wax definitely didn't bond right


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks like its down to personal preference considering no bonding issues


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, I already have the Amego, so I reckon I can risk wasting a single layer of Glasur before thinking about buying HD Cleanse.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

glasur sits just fine over amigo, thats how i did my car in the summer, and it was still working fine(beading and sheeting)even when i washed the car with a strong mix of apc and hyperwash so i could do my winter prep


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

msb said:


> glasur sits just fine over amigo, thats how i did my car in the summer, and it was still working fine(beading and sheeting)even when i washed the car with a strong mix of apc and hyperwash so i could do my winter prep


Cheers MSB.

So how often would you need to rewax Glasur to keep it looking top notch - every 2 months, every month?


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

The another weekend I tried Amigo.
By a rotary using a black 3M Pad and it was like a dream
spread it at lowest RPM then stop go do whatever you want to do and then come back to wipe, it won't dry!
I assure you it will disappear with a single wipe!


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Has anybody use it and then waxed with autoglym hd wax?


----------



## Hamish_023 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have never found it had any problems with zaino/blackfire sealants. DA speed 3 on blue LC pad until it goes clear/spreads evenly (2 passes normally) and one wipe away


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

LitchfieldAndy said:


> Cheers MSB.
> 
> So how often would you need to rewax Glasur to keep it looking top notch - every 2 months, every month?


initially 2 coats then a top every so often, probably 6 to 8 weeks ish:thumb:
Oh and maintain with field glaze or optimums ocw in between


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

msb said:


> initially 2 coats then a top every so often, probably 6 to 8 weeks ish:thumb:
> Oh and maintain with field glaze or optimums ocw in between


Cool. Do you use field glaze every time you wash?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I only use field glaze about every 3/4 weeks to maintain the looks and durability, normally the cars washed and then dried with megs last touch as a drying aid


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

spiros said:


> Has anybody use it and then waxed with autoglym hd wax?


No but i can't see why it would cause a problem, amigo is designed to be used just before wax, pretty much any wax from what i understand:thumb:


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

msb said:


> I only use field glaze about every 3/4 weeks to maintain the looks and durability, normally the cars washed and then dried with megs last touch as a drying aid


Cool, other option seems to be Optimum as a quick detailer. It seems to last longer, but I'm unsure whether it will leave the same wet glossy look that the Glasur itself leaves.......


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

If you're using Glasur stick to Carnauba based top ups mate. Keeps the same look without affecting durability or looks.


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

gally said:


> If you're using Glasur stick to Carnauba based top ups mate. Keeps the same look without affecting durability or looks.


Agrred. I think "Optimum" is carnuba based?


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

LitchfieldAndy said:


> Agrred. I think "Optimum" is carnuba based?


Which one - Optimum Car Wax or Optimum Instant Detailer? OCW, while carnauba based, will change your beading characteristics, and it will last a fair bit even by itself. OID is purely synthetic - no carnauba content - and leaves a very glossy, reflective surface, though not much in the way of added protection.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

LitchfieldAndy said:


> Agrred. I think "Optimum" is carnuba based?


Which one are you referring to Andy?

I'd try Victoria Wax QD instead. Great stuff this! Much like Zymol field glaze, but much better value! Or just use the Zymol field glaze! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

umi000 said:


> OID is purely synthetic - no carnauba content - and leaves a very glossy, reflective surface, though not much in the way of added protection.


I find it actually lasts a few washes. Not enough to call it a spray wax, but a lot better than regular QD's. :thumb:


----------



## phebe (Dec 20, 2011)

I've used just about every product Autopia Car Care sells and Prima Amigo is without question the easiest product to wipe off the paint. Enough emphasis cannot be put on the word effortless while describing how user-friendly this product is. Butter doesn't even wipe off hot pan cakes this easy.
:thumb:

___________________
La baie acai


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

phebe said:


> I've used just about every product Autopia Car Care sells and Prima Amigo is without question the easiest product to wipe off the paint. Enough emphasis cannot be put on the word effortless while describing how user-friendly this product is. Butter doesn't even wipe off hot pan cakes this easy.
> :thumb:


Sounds like you've made rather a lot of hot pan cakes! :lol:


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

spiros said:


> Has anybody use it and then waxed with autoglym hd wax?


I have.
No problems at all, the car went all through last winter with the Amigo/HD Wax combo. Looks great and the durability of the wax wasn't affected at all.


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

I just posted using SN v2 over amigo. No problems seemed to have occured, well see how the durability is...


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

gally said:


> If you're using Glasur stick to Carnauba based top ups mate. Keeps the same look without affecting durability or looks.


I'm with you on the principle of this, but if for example I were to use Jett Carnauba as a maintenance top up, wouldn't it mask the benefit of Glasur's water behaviour? (half of the reason to have it on in the first place).


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Of course it will to an extent. You'll find a thread of mine from a few years back asking the same question. 

Just one of those things. Best applying another layer of wax after 3 months. If your washing it correctly the beading and sheeting from Glasur will still be there.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive seen Glasur & Z8 combo mentioned a few times, might give that a go.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Great combo. I'd never have a detailing box without Z8.


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

As a quick update the SN lasted about two washes. I dont know what i did wrong but it seemed that the wax didnt bond well.The beading was almost gone the second wash. Application consisted of application of amigo by DA on glaze pad, immediately followed by 1 coat of SN. A second coat of SN an hour after.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Thats odd. I've seen very good durability from SN.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

You could apply a synthetic product like Jetseal 109 and then apply the Carnauba wax over that, I've combined supernatural with Jetseal (admitedly without amigo underneath) and it looked awesome on my silver car and the durability was really good.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

^ Same


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

heard good things about this prima amiga stuff, was about to order some as i need to correct a black honda frv this weekend. how will collinite 476's over the top of prima amiga work out?

thanks


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Im hoping this will be the only glaze we will need.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=251477


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

chillly said:


> Im hoping this will be the only glaze we will need.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=251477


Well you guys are hyping it up enough! :lol:

It's better than 1.0, but too reflective for my liking....


----------

